# "LifeBreath" HRV as exhaust fan for bathroom?



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I thought I would ask the experts here about a job I looked at today. It is for a complete ensuite remodel in a nice house about 14 years old. 
There is no exhaust fan for this bathroom - just a wall vent (about 6x10) that looks like a cold air return - this is activated by a timer switch and is exhausted through the HRV system.

This is the first time I have seen an HRV act as an exhaust fan. My thought is to add an exhaust fan when we do the remodel - vented to the outside.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!
Mike Jarvis


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It kinda makes good sense. The hrv get the funk out and brings in fresh air. But I guess most people are used to fart fans. I would explain to the end user what is up and let them decide.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Semi common to use an HRV or ERV as the bathroom exhaust.

Very efficient method.


----------

